# Need help with ID of a couple of paphs



## Marc (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm reposting a couple of pictures from this thread that I started yesterday.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19669

If possible I would like to have some id's of the following paphies + 1 phrag. I suspect that some of them might be complex but it's always worth asking.

Hybrid 1: The only thing that I can determine is that it has sukhakulii in it.







Hybrid 2:






Hybrid 3: It's labelled as a moquetteanum hybrid, but I was told it was called "Freckles" I don't think it is though because all the pictures I can find of "Freckles" show a different flower with a different stami shield.

I might be mistaken but I see primulinum somewere in this cross as well.











Hybrid 4: 






Hybrid 5: As far as I can tell Phrag. sorcerer's apprentice. Please confirm.






Paph 6: A 8-9 cm wide flower.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe you can send the pictures to the grower and ask him?


----------

